# How do I setup my samsung LED smart TV, HD comcast cable box, and denon avr-3806 receiver??



## ctb87f (Dec 7, 2011)

So I am trying to setup my home system. right now I have the HDMI from my comcast box running directly into my smart TV. I tried running the HDMI cable from my HD comcast box to my denon HDMI in. Then i ran another HDMI cable from the denon monitor out, to my LED smart TV HDMI in. My smart TV just says searching for signal, and can never find one.... I know my denon receiver works, because i had it connected to my old DLP TV via A/V cable. Can someone please point me in the right direction?? Do I need a digital optical audio cable running from the comcast box to the denon receiver so my smart TV recognizes it?? Really confused here, and a novice obviously.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I suspect this is the HDCP Handshake that is not working properly. Unfortunately thats a common problem. Try a different HDMI cable. Also make sure that you have the Denon HDMI out turned on


----------



## ctb87f (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response tonyvdb, I will check i will make sure everything is turned on properly, try a new cord, and if that all fails, look into fixing the HDCP issue.


----------

